

Video converts and here is the proof: 46% increase in conversion rate - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/video-conversion-rate/

======
fleitz
I never understand how sites like that convert. To me it _screams_ scam. I
think this is more likely proof that horrifically ugly pages don't convert.

I suspect the reason video converts so much better is because of how horrid
the page is to begin with.

ORIGINAL: <http://www.sixpackabsexercises.com/>

VIDEO: <http://www.sixpackabsexercises.com/getsixpackabs>

The real question should be how much would the conversion rate increase if he
placed a photoshopped cheque from Google next to his abs?

~~~
paraschopra
Well, the long salesletter format websites are poles apart from slick UI you
see on most HN startups or web apps. But the audience for these websites is
VERY different and they do convert.

All these techniques have been employed by direct mail and infomercial for
years. Long sales letter website is just a manifestation of those techniques
on the web.

~~~
fleitz
Yeah I've seen the stats on that kind of stuff. It's mind baffling.

It makes one ponder if you had an infinitely long sales letter whether it
would result in infinite sales. Will people just buy stuff if you speak to
them long enough?

~~~
paraschopra
The key is "hook". You see such web pages have impossible-sounding headlines
which interest visitor and then the first paragraph is arousal of interest.
Then testimonials (with photographs). Bonuses. Money back guarantees. They
employee every trick in Human Psychology 101!

~~~
fleitz
Sounds like he's using the mystery method of sales.

